# Best snails/shrimp for a betta's tank?



## Graceful

Hi!

My 10-gallon is cycled and ready for fish! :-D Tomorrow I am going to the aquarium (a very nice one, by the way) to pick out my tetras (probably 5-6) and male betta.

I would like a "cleanup crew" of sorts in my tank. I hear ramshorn snails breed like crazy, so that's out of the question. What about apple snails or nerites? Do they also have a breeding "problem"? What if I only get one?

I hear mixed responses about shrimp - that they can attack the betta, or the betta can attack them. Some say they are just fine. What is your opinion?


----------



## Sharpchick

I personally wouldn't put any shrimp with a betta. Bettas are carnivores, and shrimp just look like a meal to them. Shrimp are also more likely to stay in hiding when predatory fish are in the tank with them.

Apples snails are not asexual, and require a partner to reproduce - however, they are poop machines, and do add to your bioload. Nerites may lay eggs in a FW aquarium, but they can only hatch successfully in brackish water.

I'd get a couple of nerites. The bonus is that they love algae.


----------



## Graceful

Sharpchick said:


> I personally wouldn't put any shrimp with a betta. Bettas are carnivores, and shrimp just look like a meal to them. Shrimp are also more likely to stay in hiding when predatory fish are in the tank with them.
> 
> Apples snails are not asexual, and require a partner to reproduce - however, they are poop machines, and do add to your bioload. Nerites may lay eggs in a FW aquarium, but they can only hatch successfully in brackish water.
> 
> I'd get a couple of nerites. The bonus is that they love algae.


Thank you!


----------



## Mashiro

Actually, lots of people on this forum successfully keep shrimp with their bettas, including myself. 

The most recommended shrimp are Red Cherry Shrimp, but they can get expensive, Amano shrimp are cheaper and are great algae eaters, and I've got Ghost shrimp which are omnivores and great all around cleaners, but they tend to be a little aggressive which I why I'm switching to Amanos soon.

Sorry for the long post, but that's pretty much what I know about shrimp and bettas! As for the bettas eating the shrimp, as long as the shrimp is big enough and out of the larval stage, the betta tends to ignore them. My smaller Ghost shrimp become snacks all the time if they leave the safety of the plants.

That's why... I'm also thinking about getting one of these!

http://www.plecocaves.com/Caves.htm/specialized-caves/shrimp-rocks.html


----------



## Graceful

Thanks. I will stick with a nerite snail. Still indecisive about the shrimp, I've heard some horror stories - I think I will wait and see what kind of temperament my new betta has.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I have Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS) with my Bettas and haven't had any problems with aggression. However, I do have lots of plants and the shrimp houses.

The Bettas are slow and the shrimp are fast. The shrimp even swim right by the Bettas with no problem. That being said, most of my RCS are a half-inch or over; I requested that size and the person I buy them from was kind enough to send them.


----------



## Sharpchick

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS) with my Bettas and haven't had any problems with aggression. However, I do have lots of plants and the shrimp houses.
> 
> The Bettas are slow and the shrimp are fast. The shrimp even swim right by the Bettas with no problem. That being said, most of my RCS are a half-inch or over; I requested that size and the person I buy them from was kind enough to send them.


So your betta doesn't get the shrimplets? Mine took out some 3-4 day old tadpoles in nothing flat.

Cruised up about an inch away from them, opened his mouth, and sucked them in. I wasn't trying to get into the ADF business, but Dubya was a very efficient killing machine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I'm sure the Bettas get some of the baby shrimp; however, most of mine are at least 1/2". I discovered early on anything smaller was pretty fair game if they were too dumb to get out of the way when Willie or Si cruised by.


----------



## ryansmaid

I would try a few super cheap shrimp until you know what your betta temperament is, mine killed all 3 shrimp within hours of adding them to the tank. I added snails and he head butted them a few times and he has left them alone ever since. I´d like to add more critters to my tank but Neptune is just way too territorial and won't have it. I think the only reason he doesn't go after the snails is because they are so slow moving that they don't rouse his attention. I wouldn't spend a lot until you know for sure.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I always add the shrimp with the lights off and leave them off for 30 minutes. Don't know if it helps but it make me feel better.


----------



## slenderlyn

*ivory snails*

do NOT get ivory snails for your betta tank/fishbowl my betta likes to bully him sadly although if anyone has any suggestions on what to do please tell me but i cant put him in another tank unless my crayfish would be fine with my snail in his tank


----------

